# Ok I have been hiding her



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

until I can get her looking decent. My hubby's friend had two Malts and was looking to get "rid" of one because they were moving and couldn't take both with them. She is supposedly 2.5 yrs old. She was matted terribly has never been given shots and needs a dental besides that she is an angel. A very happy little girl and very cuddly. She looks about Mia's size and is fitting right in. No problems with bathing or grooming. Her new nickname is wiggle butt. Hopefully on Friday she will find her new home. Morkie4 and hubby Bob will be coming down to take a look at her. So keep your fingers crossed that they like her!

[attachment=38725:new_baby.JPG]


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is a doll! Who could ever give that little sweetie up??? How wonderful of you to care for her and give her what she needs!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

She is gorgeous! Oh my, wish i could take her


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I got my fingers crossed, but I'm sure they'll like her. What's not to like?


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

We like her so far!    I'm a sucker for rescues and Bob is a sucker for girl maltese. Of course that "sign" you put next to her sort of sealed the deal with Bob. So looks like we are going to be adding little Miss Buffie (which we've already chosen her name) to our pack! I just always like to "meet" the rescue before making a decision. 

I'll see you on Friday!!!! OH and don't forget to save one of those "Sweetie" tee tops for me to wear on her so she matches Kallie and Brandy. Oh and just hold on to the "Little Miss Lickers" tee tops I ordered and I will pick them up..........save me and you shipping them.

I really look forward to seeing you again Maggie and little Miss Buffie. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh, isn't she a sweetheart!  I have a feeling she will be going home with Bob and Carol!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am soooo jealious, I want her


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats Carol. she's a beauty!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful little girl! Morkie4 sure is lucky to get her!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh I just love stories like this.......A beautiful malt and a good, kind, caring family with another beautiful malt to keep her company!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, I love this post!!!! It makes me so happy....for both Buffie, Carol and Bob!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This is great and how kind of you to help out this little girl! I am sure Morkie4 and Bob will fall in love with her. I love the pic! Too cute!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's adorable, I would have had to keep that little sweetheart for myself.  I'm glad you've found such a great home for her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a sweet little angel. :tender: I would have had to keep her for myself. It's so exciting that she's going to such a wonderful new home.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a precious girl :wub: , I think I might have kept her if I was you!!! I'm sure she will be more than happy in her new home!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 1 2008, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599139


> Oh I just love stories like this.......A beautiful malt and a good, kind, caring family with another beautiful malt to keep her company!!!!![/B]


Sweet Buffie will have two other maltese(Brandy and Kallie) and a yorkie(Toby) to keep her company!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 1 2008, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599140


> OMG, I love this post!!!! It makes me so happy....for both Buffie, Carol and Bob!!![/B]



I couldn't agree more!!

What a great thread. Sure put a smile on my face. :biggrin: 

Everyone involved is absolutely awesome :ThankYou: arty: 

Little Miss Buffie is a doll baby :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh she is ADORABLE!! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW she's beautiful and it sounds like she's also very lucky! I'm so glad to hear she's getting a great new home.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jul 1 2008, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599101


> We like her so far!    I'm a sucker for rescues and Bob is a sucker for girl maltese. Of course that "sign" you put next to her sort of sealed the deal with Bob. So looks like we are going to be adding little Miss Buffie (which we've already chosen her name) to our pack! I just always like to "meet" the rescue before making a decision.
> 
> I'll see you on Friday!!!! OH and don't forget to save one of those "Sweetie" tee tops for me to wear on her so she matches Kallie and Brandy. Oh and just hold on to the "Little Miss Lickers" tee tops I ordered and I will pick them up..........save me and you shipping them.
> 
> ...


She looks like a doll now, I can't imagine how beautiful she will be once Carol takes her home.

OK that said... CAROL, you are coming south and won't see us? :shocked: WHAT IS THAT ABOUT?! B) 

No really, she is so pretty and I bet with Kallie and Brandy she will only look better.

God bless you and Bob,
Melanie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope it works out for Carol and her hubby! :chili: That girl is beautiful and will be even more beautiful after she is cleaned up. :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jul 1 2008, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599333


> QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jul 1 2008, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599101





> We like her so far!    I'm a sucker for rescues and Bob is a sucker for girl maltese. Of course that "sign" you put next to her sort of sealed the deal with Bob. So looks like we are going to be adding little Miss Buffie (which we've already chosen her name) to our pack! I just always like to "meet" the rescue before making a decision.
> 
> I'll see you on Friday!!!! OH and don't forget to save one of those "Sweetie" tee tops for me to wear on her so she matches Kallie and Brandy. Oh and just hold on to the "Little Miss Lickers" tee tops I ordered and I will pick them up..........save me and you shipping them.
> 
> ...


She looks like a doll now, I can't imagine how beautiful she will be once Carol takes her home.

OK that said... CAROL, you are coming south and won't see us? :shocked: WHAT IS THAT ABOUT?! B) 

No really, she is so pretty and I bet with Kallie and Brandy she will only look better.

God bless you and Bob,
Melanie
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well, if you want to meet up, Maggie knows of a place in Miami that allows doggies. I'm not sure which way we will be travelling to Miami but I will let you know and maybe we CAN HOOK up and see each other again. I WOULD LOVE IT and you could see Kallie again and meet Buffie! I'll let you know as soon as I can. xoxoxo


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

buffie so adorable :wub: 

i am so happy for carol and bob.and sweet buffie.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:wub: ONLY 38 more hours and I will be meeting our sweet little Buffy!!!! I can't wait!!! :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, we made it to Miami safely and grabed up our little Buffy that we fell in love with immediately. She has such a sweetness about her and a very gentle little girl.........danity and prissy!!!! We are so delighted to have her in our lives.

However, we did have an accident on the way home that happened 30 miles from Maggie's house. We didn't get home until 2:00AM because of having to tow the car and then rent a car.......it was truly a nightmare but we all arrived home safely.

Hubby hurt his arm a bit and I hurt my shoulder, neck, and leg.........but nothing serious. We are having the car repaired and spending time enjoying our new little fluff!!! She is simply great!!!

A couple pictures of the car:









And some beautiful pictures of our little BUFFY:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: She is too beautiful. It is hard to believe that someone doesn't or can't have her part of their family any more.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about the accident but thankfully everyone is okay for the most part. Buffy is adorable :wub: 
I can only imagine how much you are enjoying having her with you!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a little sweetheart! Sorry about your accident but glad nobody was seriously hurt and so glad Buffy is getting such a
great new home with built-in playmates! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the accident. I am glad everyone is alright!!

Congrats on your new girl!! She is beautiful!! And I love her name!! :wub: 

So how are the others taking to her?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have to do this :smilie_tischkante: everytime I picture you, Bob, the tow truck driver and the four dogs all huddled in a tow truck.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats on getting Buffy. I am glad you and Bob and the fluffs are ok.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Goodness, I'm sorry about the car accident. Wishing you a long, happy life with Buffy! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, I'm glad you guys are ok! The car looks .....hurt pretty bad! And all your dogs were with you? :smstarz: Sounds alittle stressful to say the least!

So, how's it going so far?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

A very lucky Buffy!!
Keep us updated on your wonderful new baby.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I am so happy for you on your new addition and I absolutely love the name you have chosen. I certainly can't believe that anyone would want to give her up but that is good for you!!

I am so sorry about your car and I am glad that everyone was OK!!

Congratulations again.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (MyPopTart @ Jul 7 2008, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601898


> Sorry to hear about the accident. I am glad everyone is alright!!
> 
> Congrats on your new girl!! She is beautiful!! And I love her name!! :wub:
> 
> So how are the others taking to her?[/B]


The girls Brandy and Kallie, have already started to play with her and no aggression at all. Toby the yorkie thinks three malts are one too many and is not as accepting but he'll get over it just like he did with Brandy when she first joined our pack. They actually played chase today and she is a bit faster than him and he couldn't catch up with her. It was too cute to watch but too fast to video! I am sure things will settle down and he will accept her as part of the pack. We are very protective of her being she is so little (compared to Kallie and Brandy).We are just one happy family now!


----------

